# TRUE TALKER



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anybody have any experience with the true talker grunt call, i have heard from a guy who kills deer every year that it works great and that he has even called in does with it. If you have any prior experience let me know please thanks in advance...


----------



## brownitsdown (Aug 13, 2006)

I just bought one this year andhave yet to try it but the sounds are very realistic and there are many different calls and tones that can be made with the roll of your finger. The call i purchased came with an instructional DVD which i would recomend.


----------



## JaySee (Nov 29, 2005)

I use one and love it. It works great.


----------

